# Israel warns of "extreme action" to free a soldier captured by Palestinian militants.



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/middle_east/5124872.stm



> Israeli troops have dug into positions in south Gaza, having crossed the border overnight following airstrikes on three bridges and a power station.



I have been watching this unfold since last night, I hope they extract their man, without any losses.


----------

